# Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?



## Flenor Eldar (27. Mai 2012)

*Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?*

Moin Leute,

kenn da jemanden dem der Laptoplüfter kaputt gegangen ist... Repaturanfrage liegt bei 150€ -,-
Lohnt sich nur für die kiste nicht mehr, da ich ja selbst schon einiges an Erfahrung (gut eher mit Desktop´s) habe, hab ich gesagt ich schau mir die Sache mal an und gugg was sich noch zu welchem Preis machen lässt?
Mein Hauptproblem ist eigentlich überhaupt einen Lüfter im Netztwerk zu finden den man kaufen könnte??
Google bringt mich nicht weiter, woher bekommt man den Laptop Lüfter??

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen?

MfG Flenor

Edit:
Also es geht um einen:

Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xi 3650

(Doch noch neuer wie ich dachte)


Probleme:

wurde viel zu heiss

Nach 5min. absturz

mittlerweile nur noch bluescreen mit Errormeldung

Mittlerweile kein regelmäßiges angehen!


----------



## stoepselEI (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?*

Also helfen kann man dir nur, wenn man wüßte welches Notebook es ist


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?*

Bin grad selbst dabei heraus zu finden  

Aber ging ja erstmal ums allgemeine, egal wo ich such, überall nur Desktop Lüfter...


----------



## Alex555 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?*

Wenn dann bei Ebay, dort findest du womöglich Lüfter mit dem passenden Anschluss!


----------



## joasas (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?*

Die genaue Modellbezeichnung ist wichtig. Ohne die kann man gar keine Ersatzteile finden. Und es kommt auch darauf an was genau kaputt ist, manchmal ist es nicht nur der Lüfter, vieleicht ist auch nur eine Schraube locker oder der Lüfter kann sich vor lauter Staub nicht mehr drehen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?*

Also es geht um einen:

Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xi 3650

(Doch noch neuer wie ich dachte)


Probleme:

wurde viel zu heiss

Nach 5min. absturz

mittlerweile nur noch bluescreen mit Errormeldung

Mittlerweile kein regelmäßiges angehen!


Da sich der Laptop selbst 500km von mir entfindet, dauern info´s ein bisschen...
Und bei demensprechenden Preis, würd ich auch gleich nen neuen Lüfter kaufen!
Da man sich nur selten sieht!


----------



## joasas (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?*

ORIGINAL Fujitsu Siemens Kühler Lüfter Amilo Xi3650 | eBay

Dürfte es aber sicherlich auch noch billiger geben.

Ich vermute, dass der Lüfter schlichtweg verstopft ist. Mit Druckluft aus der Dose von innen den Staub rausblasen (Lüfterrad festhalten, Kompressor aufgrund des Öls bitte nicht verwenden).


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?*

Falls der Lüfter defekt sein sollte, gibt es diesen als Ersatz. Ansonsten könnte es sinnvoll sein, die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern und Staub und Schmutz zu entfernen (insbesondere um die Lüftungsschlitze).


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Lüfter selbst reparieren?*

Könnte es denn laut Syntome noch an was anderes liegen, ausser an der Kühlung?

Vielen Dank leute )


----------

